

Frotz ported to TempleOS - kndyry
https://github.com/jwhitham/frotz

======
spb
For those not already acquainted with TempleOS:
[http://motherboard.vice.com/read/gods-lonely-
programmer](http://motherboard.vice.com/read/gods-lonely-programmer)

